

An Awesome Introduction to Program Verification with Coq - dons
http://adam.chlipala.net/cpdt/

======
davidkellis
My master's thesis advisor (<http://www.cs.ttu.edu/~rushton/>) is interested
in formal verification. This is the most practical and informative
introduction to formal verification that I've seen yet. All the talks about
formal verification using Mizar/PVS/ACL2/etc. that I've attended have been
over my head and utterly impractical. The Coq documentation, even though at
first glance is still over my head, is much more approachable than the Mizar
documentation I've seen. Thanks for the link!

------
mnemonicsloth
Better title: Introduction to Program Verification with Coq

See the site guidelines.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

